# 65 Vox Tempest XII



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

My son won this guitar on ebay, it was delivered today. 1965ish Vox Tempest XII, made it Italy. Well worn but everything still work, sounds great and even feels good. It's gonna to need a re-fret for sure. It's been leveled so many times there's nothing left.
Without the doubt the nicest feeling/sounding 12 string electric I've every played.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Nice! I'd love to have one like that. Is that some sort of 'wiggler' (vibrato) on the bridge? If yes, must have massive springs lol.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

keto said:


> Nice! I'd love to have one like that. Is that some sort of 'wiggler' (vibrato) on the bridge? If yes, must have massive springs lol.


It's a spring loaded "mute pad" and it's got a patent number on it even. You push down on the bar behind the bridge, and that other bar on front of the bridge under the strings comes up to contact the strings. Unfortunatly I can't tell you how it works because the leather or whatever it was on the front pad is too far gone to contact the strings anymore.


----------

